# Steroids in Thailand



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

So it's easier to get steroids in thailand than it is getting a pepsi in new york i hear? Whats the deal if you get a random search in the airport?


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

i wouldnt take the risk.


----------



## 44carl44 (Apr 24, 2013)

Its ok mate as long as you can say it's for personal use.so few hundred worth won't be a problem but a few grand might be a bit hard to explain.


----------



## Doink (Sep 21, 2010)

As above, keep it in your hold luggage and it shouldn't become an issue.

Make sure you use a decent pharmacist and do your research first, few counterfeits floating around out there as well.


----------



## fat harry (May 22, 2009)

you can bring them back for personal use legally..no problems I think its 3 months worth..the grey area is how much do you use in 3 months... there are a few posts on here about it..even customs guides/rules


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

So say they are for personal use only? While saying this I wont have to stay in a security room will i? lol. If they are legal in thailand i will have no problem gettign though customs there. its just getting through uk customs and they dont even check bags on way out of airport?


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

Or could I mail them myself?


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

I would mail them back mate thats what I do when I go over there.

Its all very well saying there legal in Thailand but them people have no jurisdiction and they can do whatever the hell they want.


----------



## GMme (May 17, 2010)

should be ok carrying in your hold luggage, my mate does this.


----------



## Shreds (Feb 3, 2010)

brought gear back from thailand several times, all good, went with my girlfriend and stuck some in her suitcase lol and some in mine. all good. Few things that have been addressed already but

1. Keep reciepts (you can ask the guy in the pharmacy to lower the price on the receipt for ferangs bringing back meds etc, they will know what your talking about trust me)

2. Take back a sensible amount, few boxes of this, few tubs of that, nothing too much.

3. Other option is to mail it back, dont use DHL or a over seas courier service to ship it back, use Thailand's EPS service if you will do this.

4. Another sneaky thing you could do is get a aspirin tub, empty it, stick 500 tabs of dbol for example in it. (never done this i would just be truthful, if they find out what youve done which they can get a expert on meds to examine your bag and they will confiscate everything - not worth it)


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Sean91 said:


> Or could I mail them myself?


You can.

They do not check your bags for steroids leaving Thai; generally they don't stop you at the UK border, but if they do- personal use is defined as 3 months worth of the medicine at the maximum labelled dosage (usually whats in the package insert); technically UGL gear is not allowed; thai pharma (i.e Thai FDA) is fine- this means a range of Unigen, Asia Pharma and some others.

same rules for posting to yourself as for bringing in meds.


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

player said:


> ps.:in Thailand steroids (and like many other meds) are not controlled,so you go into the pharmacy,and ask for you want ,they give it to you without questions,plus a big smile
> 
> But if the pharmacyst realised the thing,that you are a newbie,or you don't know exactly what you can get it in the thai pharmas,is on the risk you buy some fakes.Be careful


excuse my french but that is complete bollocks mate.


----------



## Shreds (Feb 3, 2010)

andysutils said:


> excuse my french but that is complete bollocks mate.


Amen ... well said there bud. Sorry mate but thats rubbish, ive been to thailand several times for gear and that is not the case.The only truth to what your saying is yes, possibly if you go in and they see that your not a expert on what you need they may try to give you a large price for it because they thing your just another ferrang out there for the tourism, girls and bars etc.

They wont give you fakes, nearly everything in Thailand is a chain, pharmacies nearly always have the same gear in stock, because everyone buys the same stuff as it comes in. Only the good pharma's know the difference between the fakes and the real there is a couple that i know the owners well and she in one of them only accepts real gear, and trust me she knows the difference.

Hope this clears things up.


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

Know what you want and ask for it. The thai's aint that clued up about steriods and would not try to catch you by giving you fake gear but if you aint specific they will sell you what they make the most money on ( which would be a sh1tty ugl ) Plenty of good Pharma meds there if you know what you want, as for the customs no probs out there they aint interested, if you get tugged here as long as your not bringing a suitcase full back your ok. Dont hold me to it but i think your allowed a 3 month course back ( but what that is is shady at best! ) Your better of bringing Pharma back because it is legal meds if you got a right [email protected] in the airport they could seize ugl stuff


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

player said:


> So you really things winstrol depot from spain, made by desma (for an exsample wich carried by thai pharmacies) is availabe in thai pharmacies?An whats the situation with LA pharm?It's not an ug brand?Thaiger?Global? still carried in human pharmas...If you belive you can buy anything good without any fakes,you are dreaming...
> 
> ps:my english is not good as yours ,coz it it not my first language,de kiváncsi lennék te hogy szólalsz meg magyarul te fasszopó


I dont know and I dont really care if im being really honest.

Ive been to Thailand probably more times you have on business and holidays and I also speak quite a lot of Thai mate so id say I probably know more about the place and its people than you do to be fair.

And I can assure you even though as a country they are pretty low on jurisdiction from a lot of angles one thing I can assure you of is they dont stock up there pharmacies with Paracetamol and sell it off as GHB or fake anabolics, if you ask for dbol.. you'll get dbol or nothing, that kind of sh1t doesnt happen over there as far as pharmacutical companies are concerned, there health system and medicine system isnt as bad as you think it is.

Fair enough theres is a good handful of wannabe doctors over there who give you any old drug because there not to sure whats wrong with you, but that aint much different from over here.


----------



## tom jones (Jul 7, 2008)

They used to scan your case in the old airport before checking in. But now they do scan the case after you check in. So you could get a call before boarding !! Always carry a wad of cash on u !! In the UK, blokes on their own coming from Thailand are generally singled out for a case search.

The law states that Pharmacies cannot issue prescription drugs without prescription. But as with many other things in Thailand they turn a blind eye to this. They certainly should not be selling UG stuff, and this is why many pharmacies have been busted recently.

Your ok bringing small amounts. But an amount not justified through the cost of going to Thailand- £1,000 for a weeks trip. So in my mind your better off buying it here.


----------



## deep85 (Aug 11, 2010)

I was in thailand a few years back before I started juicing but i bought a few hundred valium and stuck them in my suitcase. I was caught by customs and all they did was take them off me


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

player said:


> So you really things winstrol depot from spain, made by desma (for an exsample wich carried by thai pharmacies) is availabe in thai pharmacies?An whats the situation with LA pharm?It's not an ug brand?Thaiger?Global? still carried in human pharmas...If you belive you can buy anything good without any fakes,you are dreaming...
> 
> ps:my english is not good as yours ,coz it it not my first language,de kiváncsi lennék te hogy szólalsz meg magyarul te fasszopó


yes, the non-chain (and some chain) pharmacies stock UGL gear like Thaiger and Global; however they tell you its UGL and not Thai FDA approved (such as Unigen and Asia Pharma). I really like thaiger (esp their tren- its the only one I use) and i like Global's t-bol; very good quality.

However for my anavar (and for all the girls i know who use it) Unigen oxandralone is outstanding; its Thai FDA approved and the pharmacies tell you that...

I've never had fake gear in any thai pharmacy.. the UGLs like Thaiger are from China anyway..


----------



## lizardlover (Nov 14, 2009)

ive just got back from thailand last week and i bought back some testoviron ,tren and deca.didnt have any problems finding gear or bringing it back .i just packed it in my case near the top so it was accessible incase they wanted to check it.i stayed in pattaya and the pharmacy i use is really good , the guy knows his stuff and there are constantly blokes coming out with bags of gear ( he even has a brochure ) you should be fine mate.


----------

